# Refining Opium??



## sludge factory (Jul 17, 2010)

This is my second time growing opium poppies, and I generally have no problems, but I never really understood how to refine opium?

What I usually do is score the poppy, let it sit for 7 or 8 hours, then collect the opium and smoke it.

But I heard that you can refine it.

Can someone help me!?


----------



## scraggy (Jul 17, 2010)

I can help you.........But 1st tell me what type of poppys ur growing? - I assume its *Papaver somniferum (opium poppy)*_ but there are many types all containing differing amounts of opiates.
Theres huge ones - Giganteum (like mine) or u may have some Tazmanian poppies (the best, numero uno and highest morphine content) or maybe u have one of the many other types, if you can let me know I can advise you more accurately because the Morphine/Codeine/_Narcotine and to a lesser degree Thebaine, Narceine, Papaverine, Codamine and Rhoeadine.exist in different quantities......Also how many are you growing approx?
I think you "may" be better just allowing ur poppys to dry, then colect dried pods. But let me know what u can plz......I have had some sucess in past, but I'd be wrong to give you advice when I dont know Morphine content, which i can get approx from strain.......If you have never touched opiates, then i'd grow something else entirely, cos this will make u dependant same as any other opiate if taken regular.......not nice.


----------



## sludge factory (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm growing the Giganteum strain, they're actually ready to be scored soon!

And I'm growing 12 of them.


I mean, I've grown these before, and I occasionally smoke O in low doses, but definitely not all the time!


----------



## Carribean Blue (Jul 19, 2010)

it is realy simple and shaggy is right papaver somniferum contains the most opiates any way a ten year old could refine opium if they were told only once so i dont think you will find it hard at all and you wont forget how to do it. ok here we go, add opium to a pan of water and bring to 70 degress celcius then stir till all opium is dissolved then get nylon stocking and fold it and pour the solution though it into a jar or bowl just something to hold the solution of water and opium then leave the opium to cystalize as the water evaporates. best way is to dissolve in as little water as possible and then pour the filltered solution into a large baking tray as the large the surface area for the water the evaporate to quicker the water evaporates and the quicker the opium cystalizes. if you are desporate you could heat the solution but be careful as you dont want to over do it and change the propertise as the first step to make heroin.


----------



## sludge factory (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks! 

That sounds way easier that I thought it would be.

My poppies are ready to be scored today, so you definitely helped me a lot!

+rep


wait, but how much water would you recommend I use?
Or does that depend on how much opium I get?


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 19, 2010)

Whatever you do be careful man shit is easy to OD on.


----------



## smknnpokn (Jul 19, 2010)

I have wanted to start growing poppies but Im unsure of the best way to do it. I would like to do it outside but my understanding is they don't like the heat and I live in arizona where its super hot. Also how many plants is a good amount to grow like how much can you get out of a single plant? Any hints on the best way to grow them indoors or out would be cool. As far as refining goes basically is what you are saying is to just boil the collected opium in water and then strain the mixture through panty hose and let liquid evaporate


----------



## sludge factory (Jul 19, 2010)

Balzac89 said:


> Whatever you do be careful man shit is easy to OD on.


Definitely. I would never smoke this stuff by itself. I usually take a small amount (not even an 1/8 of a gram)
and mix it with some weed.


----------



## sludge factory (Jul 19, 2010)

smknnpokn said:


> I have wanted to start growing poppies but Im unsure of the best way to do it. I would like to do it outside but my understanding is they don't like the heat and I live in arizona where its super hot. Also how many plants is a good amount to grow like how much can you get out of a single plant? Any hints on the best way to grow them indoors or out would be cool. As far as refining goes basically is what you are saying is to just boil the collected opium in water and then strain the mixture through panty hose and let liquid evaporate



If you live in super hot weather, then I would grow them indoors.
I usually use fox farm soil (the original), but if you can't get FF, then good ol' miraclegrow works too!
Also, if you do grow indoors, plant them in a good pot, poppies never transfer well.

As for how much O is produced from one poppy, I grow the giganteum strain, and if I'm lucky, they produce 70-80mg of opium.


----------



## Duster (Jul 19, 2010)

Just to throw this out there, while that is an absolutely correct way to refine opium, there are more complex methods that yield a better product. With opium, you want to filter out as much STUFF as possible. A quick run down would be as follows:

Dissolve opium latex in water at a ratio of 1g to 10ml or thereabouts. Technically thats for poppy straw but latex works.
Heat to 60-80C, never going above 80 (70 would be ideal)
Let it "simmer" for 3 hours (it shouldnt bubble)
Strain through a non-paper coffee filter, cheesecloth, stocking, etc. Something fine, but not TOO fine. Thats later.
Fill plastic bottles roughly 2/3 full with solution and let freeze. Not all the way mind you, just until some chunks of ice form, then filter off the ice. Do it 3-4 times or until color starts showing in the ice.
Take some paraffin wax, barely get it melted, and add to the solution. Refrigerate solution (wax and all) until its cool/cold. Filter off wax. 
Now, pass liquid through fine mesh bags (Im talking at least 10 micron here).

Let evaporate (never going above 80C if your heating it) and your done. 

By the way, the freezing removes insoluble particles better than the filter, and the wax removes various plant fats and what not that filtering will not remove. 

Labor intensive? Sort of. I mean really, all your doing is adding wax and freezing it, and filtering a bit more. 

I also want to take the time to point out I did *not* write this on my own, I am in no way taking credit. I got it from another thread on another board that I have been a member of for a while. At least I didnt copy paste, I did paraphrase.

Regardless, its a method that works and yields a better product than almost anything else out there. Just depends if you want high quality or not.


----------



## sludge factory (Jul 19, 2010)

That was super long, but highly informative.

Thanks a lot! +rep

do you know where I can get paraffin wax though?
i've heard of it, but i'm not sure where to buy it.
And how much wax exactly should I use?


----------



## Duster (Jul 19, 2010)

You though that was long? You should see the WHOLE process with detail haha

Paraffin wax is candle wax. Look for candle making supplies. I think it goes without saying to avoid scented or colored ones. And to be totally honest, i dont know how needed it is (SWIM will do it, but still...).

As for how much, I dont think it is critical. your taking it out anyway, and water and alkaloids dont get caught up in it, so even if you add a whole bunch, you wont lose any "goodies". I guess as a start... Hmm... Maybe a tablespoon depending how much solution you have.


----------



## Carribean Blue (Jul 20, 2010)

i just roughtly use as much water which the same weight of sugar will dissolve in


----------



## Carribean Blue (Jul 20, 2010)

i would start with a small amount of water and add opium and stir untill you get a high ammount of opium not dissolving to get a high consentration


----------



## Duster (Jul 20, 2010)

That would work if one already have cooked (refined) opium. But since your starting with poppy straw, it wont dissolve. Your trying to extract the alkaloids from the plant material, hence the excess of water. If you use too little, dont extract it all. Too much... well... nothing bad happens, just takes longer to evaporate.


----------



## Big P (Jul 20, 2010)

Cool i thought about growing them i got a bunch of seeds, is it too late to grow them now in southeast coast usa?

I make tea with dried poppy pods i purchase legally off the internet, i must say i am addicted,

like i will get sick if i dont drink the tea every other day, but its fun and i will taper off soon, then get back on it, still trying to master the dragon


I have stopped before without tapering off and i got real sick and very depressed for like 3-5 days


I actually am drinkin some right now, be careful tho


----------



## sludge factory (Jul 20, 2010)

Big P said:


> Cool i thought about growing them i got a bunch of seeds, is it too late to grow them now in southeast coast usa?



i'd say you can still grow them outdoors. Poppies don't do well with really hot conditions, they like anywhere between 60-80f
You can always grow them indoors too!


----------



## Duster (Jul 21, 2010)

Just a little FYI, if one was to buy pods online in the US (cant speak for other countries) it is illegal. Everything but the seeds are illegal, this includes roots, dried pods, fresh pods, etc etc etc...

I know this probably doesnt apply to your country, just letting others know..


----------



## Big P (Jul 21, 2010)

actually i am in the usa, they advertise them as ornimetal dried flower arrangments and they are used across the USA for decorations and crafts. some websites sell ones that are not the ones that fuck you up. but many sell the ones that do fuck you up but they advertise them as dried flower arrangments and its tottally legal to buy. however they secretly know why poeple are purchasing them in mass quantities over and over again. they make sure thier poppies are potent. I cant post any of the websites that work here. if you pm me ill tell you a site but only in a few months as the place i like to use is sold out.


----------



## Duster (Jul 21, 2010)

I can assure you it is not legal. Title 21 of the USC states:



> (17) The term &#8220;narcotic drug&#8221; means any of the following whether produced directly or indirectly by extraction from substances of vegetable origin, or independently by means of chemical synthesis, or by a combination of extraction and chemical synthesis:





> (B) Poppy straw and concentrate of poppy straw.


Where:



> (19) The term &#8220;opium poppy&#8221; means the plant of the species Papaver somniferum L., except the seed thereof.





> (20) The term &#8220;poppy straw&#8221; means all parts, except the seeds, of the opium poppy, after mowing.


From:
http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/21/802.html

So it is entirely illegal, just not enforced much. Doesnt mean they couldnt, in theory, bust you for it (and them).

And just a side note for growing them:



> (22) The term &#8220;production&#8221; includes the manufacture, planting, cultivation, growing, or harvesting of a controlled substance.


As far as sites selling them, a lot have been out lately, but I too found one that isnt, yet


----------



## sidy (Jul 22, 2010)

If anyone has seeds and is willing to send some to me. please msg me.
im happy to pay good money for seeds.


----------



## Big P (Jul 22, 2010)

it is legal to be sold as dried ornimental poppies. it only becomes illigal one you crush the pods into poppy straw. or if they can proveyou have knowledge or intent to use them for drug use. there are several kinds poppy pods, they do not advertise them as Papaver somniferum, i think thats when it becomes illigal. there are many loop holes.


they say the seeds are legal but how does won get the seeds without planting the pods? they are grown all over arizona for thier seeds for use in begals, and these seeds are from Papaver somniferum and can actully get you hi also.


also in the above section (17) it says "whether produced directly or indirectly *by extraction* from substances of vegetable origin"


so it clear says by extraction not possesion of the pods themselves.

(22) mentions the word "production" wich is a word not even used in the above sections (17) (19) & (20) so would not pretain to those sections. as 17 clearly states produced directly or indirectly* by extraction from substances of vegetable origin*




but now that I think about it maybe you are right. i find it strange that fresh pods of Papaver somniferum would be illigal to sell so why would it be cool to sell dried ones? unless fresh ones are cool too?


also isnt is still legal to grow Papaver somniferum for the seeds in your back yard? im pretty sure it is. as long as its not used for drug perposes.


clearly it would be a tough prosecution if you are only useing them for personal use rather than profit.


thanks for the informative post.


----------



## Big P (Jul 22, 2010)

Ya most websites are out awaiting this years harvest shipments


----------



## sludge factory (Jul 22, 2010)

Big P said:


> it is legal to be sold as dried ornimental poppies. it only becomes illigal one you crush the pods into poppy straw. or if they can proveyou have knowledge or intent to use them for drug use. there are several kinds poppy pods, they do not advertise them as Papaver somniferum, i think thats when it becomes illigal. there are many loop holes.
> 
> 
> they say the seeds are legal but how does won get the seeds without planting the pods? they are grown all over arizona for thier seeds for use in begals, and these seeds are from Papaver somniferum and can actully get you hi also.
> ...



Yeah, i've done a bunch of research on poppy seeds before.
They're 100% legal, until you score them to get the opium inside, or make poppy straw.


Also, I get my seeds from Bouncing Bear, and I remember that early this year, they were charged with "unlawful manufacturing/cultivation" of some of the plants/herbs they sell.
The charges were dropped.

So, if poppy seeds WERE in fact illegal, the charges against BBB wouldn't have been dropped.


(they have really good poppy seeds btw )


----------



## Duster (Jul 22, 2010)

The seeds are totally fine, its anything beyond that.The pods being a big one. Obviously no one seems to believe me since its openly done on the internet. Thats fine, but its akin to speeding 26 in a 25 zone. You CAN get pulled over, and you CAN get a ticket, but it is unlikely. I can assure you though, if they found drugs in your vehicle or you pulled a weapon, they would tack on the speeding charge anyway. Again, here are some example:

Taken from Fox


> SAN FRANCISCO -- Federal drug agents have arrested a Sacramento man for allegedly selling opium poppy pods on eBay, where he described the morphine-laden pods and seeds as a decoration.


Taken from DEA's own site


> Poppy Straw Opium poppy capsules, poppy heads


Another seized incident


> The ones in San Martin were the illegal kind, DEA agents determined in a test last week. They immediately sought a federal search warrant, which they served between 7 and 8 a.m. Thursday. They served a second search warrant at Campos' home in Watsonville, where he grows a smaller amount of poppies.


Just to drive home the point about denying their legality (or rather illegality)


> Campos said the DEA has a lot of work to do if this poppy strain is illegal. Flower farmers all over California are growing the exact same kind of poppy with no knowledge they are breaking the law, he added.


*



"The law is the law," Meyer said. "Ignorance of the law is not a defense."

Click to expand...

*At the very least a person with pods, sliced, diced, chopped, dried or fresh (or any variation thereof) could be charged at a minimum with simple possession since they contain both poppy straw, is a precursor to concentrated poppy straw, and they contain morphine, codeine, thebaine, and other alkaloids (I only know of those 3 to be controlled).


----------



## Big P (Jul 22, 2010)

Lets hope these pods stay under the radar better not to tell your friends like i have, they all love them,


Im poddin out tonight, like i said im addicted and will start to get severe chills sweats and fatigue here soon if i dont pod up.


Its amazing how tore up you feel then after 1hour of drinking the stuff i feel like million bucks with so much energy, even the next day when i go to work i can still feel it and on those days i tend to kick ass at work too


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jul 22, 2010)

If I would have known that you could gro your own poppy plants.. I would have never gone to the Methadone clinic.. to kick my habit.

I would have just started growing my own stuff.. screw getting the shit off the streets.

Which again, is also why I grow my own bud.. got tired of dealing with shady people (dealers).. and got tired of them cocking an attitude if I were to call and ask when they're already in a bad mood.. or pissed off about something else.. and then taking it out on me like its my fault.. fuck that shit. I was tired of being in a good mood.. only to be put into a bad mood.. just because I happen to call my dealer while he's/she's upset about something else.. that doesn't even involve me in the first place.. also.. i got tired of dealers saying "yeah.. I'll call ya back in a little bit".. and they end up never calling me back.. which doesn't do anything but piss me off.. and make my anxiety skyrocket more than it already is.. its just not worth the bullshit to have to deal with dealers IMO.

Plus, most the dealers I know.. think that people should have to wait on THEM.. no no no my friend.. I look at it like this.. I'm the one that called you.. to help make YOU some money.. off of what I'm wanting to get from him/her.. so I see it as they should have to wait on ME if anything.

Anyhow, dealers are just too cocky for me to have to deal with. Plus, I'm not a stable person mentally.. and I scare myself when I get REALLY fired up.. and there's not much telling what I would do.. if pushed far enough. So, its probably better for the dealers out there.. that I grow my own buds anyhow. 

peace.


----------



## rowlman (Jul 23, 2010)

Growing them inside will work? What is a good light to use. I have some HID's , HPS and MH. ?? I heard it's not worth it to try indoors...poor yeild?


----------



## Duster (Jul 23, 2010)

You could get an excellent yield indoors, the thing is even the BEST poppy pod yield is still small compared to even modest cannabis. It depends how much you want though really. IMHO growing indoors is well worth being able to control exactly how your plants grow. YMMV.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 23, 2010)

Whats the point really???? Opiates will fuck you in the ass. You will possibly become all torn up and junkified.


----------



## MuppetMan1989 (Jul 30, 2010)

is it legal to grow sorry im new to this opium gig


----------



## THT (Jul 30, 2010)

papaver somniferum or opium poppies are 100% legal to grow. I believe when you cut into the pod to harvest the goods, that's the illegal part.


----------



## Gonzo'dOut71 (Jul 30, 2010)

what is the final product like? Like the opium thats produced and is the end product is it good quality O or just shit?


----------



## Big P (Jul 30, 2010)

If you make it from poppy pods its kinda shitty, i mean it gets you hi but its a real bitch to make cuz you gotta evaporate like all the water but you cant let it boil so it takes forever, but my buddy likes the shit a lot it does fuck you up but i preffer the tea but i plan to make a batch soon 

Just gonna make sure i use a lot of pods this time so its worth the effort, infact i did a little trick to speed up the process

I put the crushed to dust poppy pods in a jar full of everclear and shook it for like 20 min then i took the jars lid off and strained out the grinds. Then i put the jar full of the mix in a pot of water and let the everclear boil away below water's boiling temp at 170 deg f

Then you are left with a goo

Now you take that goo and mix it with enough water to cover the goo up good, then strain the mix with a mesh coffee filter the reusable kind 


Now you only have to evaporte a little bit of water instead of alot since you used everclear to extract it 

Then you are left with cooked flake opium which you can smoke



*The opiates in the pods are water solible and also alcohol solible

But when you use alcahol for the extraction, the alcohol also strips off and absorbs a lot of other unwanted impurities like waxes and oils

This is the reason you do a water extraction after you have already done an alcohol extraction. It removes the final impurities and leaves you only with the water solible good stuff*


----------



## Carribean Blue (Aug 2, 2010)

just out of curiosity how many poppies do you need to get a gram of opium?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2010)

anyone ever tried to make their own temple balls?


----------



## Big P (Aug 2, 2010)

Whats a temple ball?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2010)

hash mixed with opium, sticky black stuff from the nepal region


----------



## Big P (Aug 2, 2010)

sounds awsome know anywhere i could get some


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2010)

err nepal, india......hence im making my own!


----------



## Dr.Nick (Aug 5, 2010)

Just do it like the growers do, disolve the raw opium in water and boil. Filter out plant material and reduce to a (really) sticky syrup. Spread on a non absorbant surface and let dry. Scrape and roll into balls and age. Classic opium. It's that simple. Nothing wrong with the raw form though.


----------



## Big P (Aug 5, 2010)

I heard boiling destroys the morphine in the opium


----------



## Dr.Nick (Aug 5, 2010)

According to the sources I've read morphine is heat stable below its combustion point, and has been historically (and currently) processed in this manner. Cooked opium may be smoked as is or refined to morphine or heroin. Lower quality heroin producers may forgo this process yielding the brown/black tar types. Cooking and filtering it may reduce the mass by up to 25%. The opium that the East India company flooded China with was of the "cooked" variety.

*As a side note, there is nothing wrong with smoking raw opium. I actually prefer it raw. However, if you're dealing with large quantities or have problems dosing, I'd combine and homogenize it through cooking or powdering to ensure consistency from one smoke to the next.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2010)

Dr in the house! you know your onions man. so its literally as easy as putting it raw scraped off the pod in some simmering water? any idea how long for? also how long does it need to be aged for optimum use? is there some reference i can read up on?

cheers man


----------



## Big P (Aug 6, 2010)

here some info about how morphine degrades at boiling temps, wouldnt want you guys to be wasting morphine now 



You have the correct info. In alkaline medium with exposure to the oxygen in the air, morphine will degrade into pseudo-morphine at about 90C. (this roughly corresponds to your 200F).
The only way around this is to use an inert atmosphere(i.e. Nitrogen), which is beyond the scope of the kitchen chemist.
In acidic media you have a similiar problem, while it is not as severe, this still will become a problem. Morphine is marked by the ease with which it is oxidized, and many of the qualitative tests for morphine depend on this very property. 
*Anyone who has boiled their pods knows this from experience. A relatively weak tea will be produced. Jim Hogshire knew this well, and as I remember discusses this in his "Opium for the Masses", advising steeping the ground in boiling water rather than boiling. (Yes folks, Jim knew his stuff, even though it was very basic information, it was accurate ) *
Obviously, polar organic solvents alone will not solve this problem. 

Remember people, it is the little things that matter. Details are everything, every time you accept a process that results in a loss of product, then another, and another, you find that your yield has gone to hell, whilst you scratch your head and wonder what happenned, wit hno nods to reward your efforts. 
I don't know exactly what the guy at Pharmwatch is advocating, as your description is rather vague. Morphine HCl is not what is extracted from pod grounds. Ther you are getting freebase and the meconate compounds. 
Caveat Emptur.* The only thing boiling pods for hours will do is to waste good M, turning much of it into the rather useless pseudo-morphine and p.m. meconates. *

For more info see ; 
Chemistry of the Opium Alkaloids 1913, Part II, The phenanthrene alkaloids. See also Merck's Patent where he advocates keeping the temperature down during the exraction process.


----------



## Dr.Nick (Aug 6, 2010)

First, this wasn't intended as a tech. Rather a simple illustration of of traditional opium processing, as this is practical only when dealing with large quantities of opium. Mostly it was to get people thinking in the right direction so that they may formulate their own processing procedures. Second, morphine HCl is stable up to 121 deg (c) in an inert atmosphere for 180 minutes with an adjusted pH of 2.3. This translates to 249 deg (f). If this method were to be used, conversion to a hydrochloride salt is very simple. Also, with the use of an oxygen scavenger in solution, I believe that this process could be performed successfully in one's home kitchen, even without an inert atmosphere. Would it yield USP grade opium extract? Probably not, but it would certainly be usable and free from major impurities. In the study where these figures were sourced, one batch was tested with a solution of H2O2 added to facilitate breakdown. Even in this instance, losses did not exceed 20% of the original morphine content. I'm not sure what you consider acceptable, but 80% is at the very least respectable. I have not tried this, but I would expect, given these figures, that the aforementioned process is in fact a viable one. Even, if you are using freebase materials without any chemical modification. 

Now, if dealing with small quantities of opium (under say, 500g), all this would seem unnecessary as high proof ethanol or isopropanol would facilitate filtration with much less hassle, less loss, and faster drying times. Also, whenever I post anything regarding opium, unless I stated otherwise, I am referring to latex only, not straw. If you must use dried pods or other byproducts of poppy production, there are additional porcedures to be followed.


----------



## Big P (Aug 6, 2010)

true this my only expiriance is very limited useing only dried pods,


i did an extration with everclear once for ease of evaporation. i was left with a lot of impurities that the alc stripped off the dried pods that water would not have so i took the resulting sludge and added a little bit of water mixed wll then strained then evaporated the rest of the water yielding a smokable cooked flake opium,

im gonna try this again with a large batch of pods so my friend with pancreas probalem can enjoy the opium too as he cant drink the tea with harming his already damaged pancreus due to very careless use of alcahol during his past.


----------



## Dr.Nick (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah, organic solvents do have a tendency to pull a lot of crap in adition to whatever you're trying to get. I guess if you have a lot of material to work with you could do a warm water extract, defat, and then an acid-base to precipitate the goodies. If I remember correctly, you use Ca(OH)2 (aq.) to disolve the morphine, decant to separate the liquor, progressively filter, then precipitate with HCl or H2SO4. Don't quote me on that... I'm going off of memory here.

*The aging is only used for opium processed with chems that you wouldn't want to inhale or to bring the moisture content down to levels ideal for long-term storage. It doesn't need aging for the sake of aging (like bourbon), lots of people like to wipe poppy milk on their rolling papers and use it that way. The whole refining process is either for marketing or to prepare it for further chemical processing (e.g. opium --> morphine --> heroin). So if what you want is opium, all refining and processing is pretty unnescessary.


----------



## Big P (Aug 6, 2010)

STocks online of dried poppy pods are low right now unit the harvest end of this month i had poppies ordered from a new place just drank the tea even though i could taste mold, needless to say im in a very good mood with a very bad stomach ache

Yuck


----------



## Big P (Aug 6, 2010)

Damn that sounds complicated, so the acid is really imortant? People keep telling me that but i used to use lemon juice in my tea but i cant tell the diff with or without so i stopped using it


----------



## Dr.Nick (Aug 6, 2010)

For making poppy tea, no, but it does help hide the god-awful taste. It sounds more complicated than it is, but doing extractions right takes a lot of work and can offer relatively little reward. I'll see if I can find a good tech somewhere and post it, because I just read two guides with contradictory info. One starts with sulfuric acid and the other with calcium hydroxide. I'm gonna have to look more into this one. It could be they both work, but I suspect that the calcium hydroxide extraction yields a more pure compound.


----------



## Big P (Aug 6, 2010)

Very interesting

May i ask what degrees you have or shall i just assume you are an evil genius


----------



## Dr.Nick (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm actually still working on my undergrad, but I should be done in two or three semesters (depending on schedule/class availability and I still have to find time to squeeze in the MCAT) with a triple major in chemistry, biology, and psychology; but, I prefer evil genius...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2010)

woah check out the big brain on DR Evil Nick 

good work man!


----------



## Alkaloid Ninja (May 20, 2015)

Don't bleed your pods. Dry them and wash out all the fat, wax, poppy oil, chlorophyll and other solvent soluble gunk. 
Crush them, soak in a solvent. MEK works the best. Rubbing alcohol will do. Stain and repeat until solvent is completely clear.
Through out solvent and steep pod material in a slightly acidic bath.
Heat is optional at this point. 
*with heat you only need to steep for an hour
*without heat you'll need to steep it for 4 hours
Stain out pod material and throw it away.
Take acidic water and alkaloids and evaporate out all the water.
What you're left with is Poppy Straw concentrate. It's pure alkaloids. It's 50% morphine. It's very strong!
You can smoke, snort, shoot or eat it like a pain pill. 1 gram of this will make 20 perc 15 strength doses so be EXTREMELY CAREFUL.
It takes opium to a whole new level.
I'm not even fucking around. This is how pharmaceutical companies extract the alkaloids out of plants. They don't bleed the pods. It's a waste of time, money, man power and energy. 
You can use all the above ground parts of the plant. The pods themselves will give you a much stronger concentrate. Using the whole plant will give you 65% more concentrate but will weaken it. 
The pods have more morphine and codine in them to where the leaves have higher concentrations of papavine and thebaine. All are still analgesic but morphine is stronger. I grind up the whole plant because I like getting a good balance of all the alkaloids. It also hits all the different kinds of pain in one shot.


----------



## rob333 (May 20, 2015)

Alkaloid Ninja said:


> Don't bleed your pods. Dry them and wash out all the fat, wax, poppy oil, chlorophyll and other solvent soluble gunk.
> Crush them, soak in a solvent. MEK works the best. Rubbing alcohol will do. Stain and repeat until solvent is completely clear.
> Through out solvent and steep pod material in a slightly acidic bath.
> Heat is optional at this point.
> ...


been growing poppies for years vinigar works good


----------



## Alkaloid Ninja (May 21, 2015)

I did a LOT of research and in multiple articals it says to NOT use vinegar. Using vinegar can turn it into poison. Also, if your making tea, vinegar tastes TERRIBLE. After you remove all the unwanted crap, a little bit of lemon or lime juice goes a long way. Also the concentrate has a lime or lemon taste. You also get that yummy opium taste as well. I'd suggest using a 10 to one ratio all the way up to a 20 to one ratio. The alkaloids dissolve very well when the PH gets down to 4 or less. It works way faster. Now if you're not using heat to extract the alkaloids then You're definetly going to want to get that ph as low as possible without overdoing it with lemon juice. I've used to much and it won't turn into a light tan powder. Also you can just use 10 to one ratio of MEK or pour some rubbing alcohol into the mix. With rubbing alcohol I'd say use 50% and you will still get the alkaloids out quickly and it will evaporate out all the moisture much faster. I like using the lime juice because the lime flavor is gangster when ya smoke it. The 50% alcohol technique tastes like the cleanest opium that you've ever smoked. Hell I like snorting it so using 50% rubbing alcohol is way better on the nose but doesn't smell as good. Mostly I eat or smoke the stuff but snorting it is quite the rush.


----------



## rob333 (May 21, 2015)

Alkaloid Ninja said:


> I did a LOT of research and in multiple articals it says to NOT use vinegar. Using vinegar can turn it into poison. Also, if your making tea, vinegar tastes TERRIBLE. After you remove all the unwanted crap, a little bit of lemon or lime juice goes a long way. Also the concentrate has a lime or lemon taste. You also get that yummy opium taste as well. I'd suggest using a 10 to one ratio all the way up to a 20 to one ratio. The alkaloids dissolve very well when the PH gets down to 4 or less. It works way faster. Now if you're not using heat to extract the alkaloids then You're definetly going to want to get that ph as low as possible without overdoing it with lemon juice. I've used to much and it won't turn into a light tan powder. Also you can just use 10 to one ratio of MEK or pour some rubbing alcohol into the mix. With rubbing alcohol I'd say use 50% and you will still get the alkaloids out quickly and it will evaporate out all the moisture much faster. I like using the lime juice because the lime flavor is gangster when ya smoke it. The 50% alcohol technique tastes like the cleanest opium that you've ever smoked. Hell I like snorting it so using 50% rubbing alcohol is way better on the nose but doesn't smell as good. Mostly I eat or smoke the stuff but snorting it is quite the rush.


we snap the heads off poppies wipe the sap on gauz we use any were between 20 - 30 poppie heads lets it dry for about an hour or micro wave for 20 secs at a time till its hard to touch or a brown hard colour drop the gauz into a pot with about half a cup of vin then we simmer the solution for about and hour never to go over 80c then we dilute with distilled water and shoot it up i have been doing this for almost 7 years now also i use a shit tone of fent so i no my shit i also lance the poppies and use the latex in the same way for larger hits that last me when made up i can use every day for about 6 months straight wile i grow more


----------



## rob333 (May 21, 2015)

Alkaloid Ninja said:


> I did a LOT of research and in multiple articals it says to NOT use vinegar. Using vinegar can turn it into poison. Also, if your making tea, vinegar tastes TERRIBLE. After you remove all the unwanted crap, a little bit of lemon or lime juice goes a long way. Also the concentrate has a lime or lemon taste. You also get that yummy opium taste as well. I'd suggest using a 10 to one ratio all the way up to a 20 to one ratio. The alkaloids dissolve very well when the PH gets down to 4 or less. It works way faster. Now if you're not using heat to extract the alkaloids then You're definetly going to want to get that ph as low as possible without overdoing it with lemon juice. I've used to much and it won't turn into a light tan powder. Also you can just use 10 to one ratio of MEK or pour some rubbing alcohol into the mix. With rubbing alcohol I'd say use 50% and you will still get the alkaloids out quickly and it will evaporate out all the moisture much faster. I like using the lime juice because the lime flavor is gangster when ya smoke it. The 50% alcohol technique tastes like the cleanest opium that you've ever smoked. Hell I like snorting it so using 50% rubbing alcohol is way better on the nose but doesn't smell as good. Mostly I eat or smoke the stuff but snorting it is quite the rush.


dont no were u research came from but take it from som1 that does it on a daily bases


----------



## rob333 (May 21, 2015)

Alkaloid Ninja said:


> I did a LOT of research and in multiple articals it says to NOT use vinegar. Using vinegar can turn it into poison. Also, if your making tea, vinegar tastes TERRIBLE. After you remove all the unwanted crap, a little bit of lemon or lime juice goes a long way. Also the concentrate has a lime or lemon taste. You also get that yummy opium taste as well. I'd suggest using a 10 to one ratio all the way up to a 20 to one ratio. The alkaloids dissolve very well when the PH gets down to 4 or less. It works way faster. Now if you're not using heat to extract the alkaloids then You're definetly going to want to get that ph as low as possible without overdoing it with lemon juice. I've used to much and it won't turn into a light tan powder. Also you can just use 10 to one ratio of MEK or pour some rubbing alcohol into the mix. With rubbing alcohol I'd say use 50% and you will still get the alkaloids out quickly and it will evaporate out all the moisture much faster. I like using the lime juice because the lime flavor is gangster when ya smoke it. The 50% alcohol technique tastes like the cleanest opium that you've ever smoked. Hell I like snorting it so using 50% rubbing alcohol is way better on the nose but doesn't smell as good. Mostly I eat or smoke the stuff but snorting it is quite the rush.


i have also done this with poppie seeds not as strong but for somthing to get u thru works a hell lot better then pulling the codein from about 60 nuro + tabs


----------



## rory420420 (May 21, 2015)

Take this thread to hallucinatory substances and get real,professional, sound answers...IMO you'll find what you're looking for quicker...


----------



## 707humboldt (May 21, 2015)

rob333 said:


> we snap the heads off poppies wipe the sap on gauz we use any were between 20 - 30 poppie heads lets it dry for about an hour or micro wave for 20 secs at a time till its hard to touch or a brown hard colour drop the gauz into a pot with about half a cup of vin then we simmer the solution for about and hour never to go over 80c then we dilute with distilled water and shoot it up i have been doing this for almost 7 years now also i use a shit tone of fent so i no my shit i also lance the poppies and use the latex in the same way for larger hits that last me when made up i can use every day for about 6 months straight wile i grow more


This explains a lot


----------



## rob333 (May 21, 2015)

rob333 said:


> i have also done this with poppie seeds not as strong but for somthing to get u thru works a hell lot better then pulling the codein from about 60 nuro + tabs


or banging 3 40mg oxys


707humboldt said:


> This explains a lot


? that i'm 10x fucked up and can still grow better plants you are right there


----------



## 707humboldt (May 21, 2015)

rob333 said:


> or banging 3 40mg oxys
> 
> ? that i'm 10x fucked up and can still grow better plants you are right there


Ive seen your pictures, not much to brag about. But what ever you want to believe. What do you got 2 lights and a couple small plants outdoors?


----------



## rob333 (May 22, 2015)

707humboldt said:


> Ive seen your pictures, not much to brag about. But what ever you want to believe. What do you got 2 lights and a couple small plants outdoors?


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 15, 2016)

Well this was a waste of time and anticlimactic lol

And yes I know it's a old thread so don't bust my balls.


----------



## primabudda (Aug 15, 2016)

dude this an old thread man.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 15, 2016)

primabudda said:


> dude this an old thread man.


----------



## primabudda (Aug 16, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


>


ha ha !! like 2010 brah.

But was interesting to read, i don't think people should be messing with opium Especially refining to heroin, good to see the 'secret mod' mentioned in the 1st page 'be careful with this stuff, u can od' duh !! it can kill you addiction and all that shit.

End up a street hooker with no teeth.


Not a good topic for a weed loving forum persistent on saying and pushing to the public 'weed does no harm' don't you agree ?


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 16, 2016)

Agreed weed hasn't killed anyone I know. But hard opiates has killed two close friends. But opium in it's self can be a fast down ward spiral to full on junkie. I've had 12 years of my life wasted being a morphine/heroin addict and now seven mostly clean years , I say mostly because I grow poppies and use tea seasonally but just enough to have a few nights of relief when my back gets really bad . no more pills or processed shit like heroin for me.. Just plant's


----------



## Country boy83 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hey guys I know this is an old post but, I need a good easy recipe for making vapible opium out of fresh latex and how to get the most out of my plants?


----------



## Country boy83 (Jul 6, 2018)

Do I just take my, latex from the pod to the stove, simmering water, how much water do I use, how much latex, how long do I cook etc. this is stuff idk my first batch? Thanks


----------

